# Apostolic Succession



## tdowns (Jun 23, 2005)

First-Is this title correct in what Rome and Eastern Orth. holds two?


Second-Are these the main verses for this? Acts 1 24-25
24 And they prayed and said, "œYou, Lord, who know the hearts of all, show which one of these two you have chosen 25 to take the place in this ministry and apostleship from which Judas turned aside to go to his own place." Along with the fact that God always worked through prophets, and now it would be logical he would still work through Apostles (or official prophets) in the church.

Third-it seems an important concept at that time to quickly replace the 12th apostle, what scriptures do reformers use (or where is the concept of having Apostles lead the church ending), come from?

Fourth-Does A.D. 70 have anything to do with it?


----------



## tdowns (Jun 24, 2005)

*Anybody...*

Bueller? Anybody? Bueller?


----------



## Scott (Jun 27, 2005)

Here is a discussion from a Catholic point of view.


----------



## tdowns (Jun 27, 2005)

*Thanks*

I'll read it.


----------

